# HardenedBSD the system new  more secure  of  world after OpenBSD?



## teo (Jan 19, 2020)

HardenedBSD the system  more secure for technically adept computer experts?



```
If you are asking about any operating system at all, one that is currently relevant (so no old, ancient, unsupported and non-functional OSes) but unlikely to be used by most people then OpenBSD has the reputation of being most secure (which is what macOS and iOS are based on) but it doesn't have a desktop (GUI) so you have to have a technical background or be a hobbyist to be able to make it work for you.

And ever better OS would be hardenedBSD which is a more secure version of openBSD, but that also doesn't have a desktop environment (GUI) so you still need the technical skills to manage that installation and then get it working for day to day use...
```









						What is the most secure OS currently available?
					

Answer (1 of 16): Depends what you want to use the OS for.  The OS that powers a pocket calculator is very secure since it has a very small threat surface and there is a very strong hardware layer that mediates the data it receives.  As mentioned before, OpenBSD is very secure if you don't want t...




					www.quora.com


----------



## shkhln (Jan 19, 2020)

That's just disappointing. Try to put at least some effort into your troll posts.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 20, 2020)

Computer security isn't defined by the tools you use, simple as that.

Heck, I could even harden Windows if I want to.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 20, 2020)

What is the most secure OS available? Well, why don't we ask the people who have the most sensitive data? The NSA, the white house, the spy agencies? Answer: They run a variety of OSes, including pretty generic Linux versions (like RHES) and Windows. Military? Lots of the same, and some highly specialized ones (like seL4).

Claiming that HardenedBSD is the "most secure" OS is laughable. Even the claim that it is more secure than OpenBSD is hard to verify. Ultimately, like ShelLuser said: It's about how you use it.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 20, 2020)

Kind of a trolling post, but yeah I think it's more about administration than it is about the product.  Now my personal computers are definitely more secure than something box stock, but I could do better.  It's a matter of how much time I want to put into it and how valuable my data is to me.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 20, 2020)

Any last words on this topic that are worth adding? Anyone?


----------



## mark_j (Jan 20, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> What is the most secure OS available? Well, why don't we ask the people who have the most sensitive data? The NSA, the white house, the spy agencies? Answer: They run a variety of OSes, including pretty generic Linux versions (like RHES) and Windows. Military? Lots of the same, and some highly specialized ones (like seL4).
> 
> Claiming that HardenedBSD is the "most secure" OS is laughable. Even the claim that it is more secure than OpenBSD is hard to verify. Ultimately, like ShelLuser said: It's about how you use it.


Easy openvms! No contest.
(Just got in before Crivens closes the door!)


----------



## Crivens (Jan 20, 2020)

That is probably true.
Anyway, thread is being closed now.


----------

